#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Βεβαίωση μηχανικού σε μη άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο

## diangelo

Σε αδομητο εκτος σχεδιου γηπεδο μη αρτιο και μη  οικοδομησιμο, απαιτειται η υπαρξη βεβαιωσης Μηχανικου, η αρκει μονο  τοπογραφικο με ΕΓΣΑ και 651?

----------


## Xάρης

Το "_Άρθρο 83 – Απαίτηση έκδοσης βεβαίωσης μηχανικού σε δικαιοπραξίες, εγγραπτέες πράξεις_" του Ν.4495/17 είναι σαφές.

Απαιτείται!

----------

